# Another "thumbs down" on CCA



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

For those interested. The California Culinary Academy has recently lost  it's priviledge to award the Le Cordon Bleu diploma along with it's AOS degree. I have a young lady in my class who left the school. Her opinion is that it's not worth it to go. As far as the diploma thing goes I don't know specifics yet. But somewhere in the admissions department paperwork got botched and thus no diploma. So if there are any students looking at the CCA for culinary education, look somewhere else. I emplore you to seek greener pastures. If you are spending your hard-earned money for a degree try the Culinary Institute of America or NECI (New England Culinary Institute). There are a host of others and not just these two. A big draw for the CCA was that they were offering the "coveted"  "diploma". Maybe now they can offer directions to a more reputable school..........


----------



## gb17 (Feb 6, 2003)

Hi, I'm new here on the forums (although I've been lurking for the past few weeks). I recently applied (and was accepted) to the CCA, but this news about them losing their Cordon Bleu certification privilege disturbs me. 

I'd like to know what your student thought of the program there and (if possible) her reasons for leaving. Up until now I hadn't heard anything definitively negative about the CCA, but losing that cert may keep me from attending. Any information you can give me would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Chef W.G (Nov 8, 2001)

Well, I'm a student at JWU, not the CCA, however the first restaurant I worked at, all the management were graduates from CCA. I think very highly of them and I learned more from them than I have at JWU, not to say that JWU is not a faboulous school and I learn wonderful things from here too. Also I remember when I was applying to school, I got accepted to CCA, and they were very nice to me, I believe they sent me some free gifts.

Anyway, I never really researched the difference between getting a Cordon Bleu certificate and an AOS degree. I assume the certificate is faster, but is it cheaper? The reason I choose JWU is that they offer several advanced degree options beyond the AOS in culinary arts.


----------



## gb17 (Feb 6, 2003)

Well, according to the people at the CCA they haven't lost their privilege to award the Cordon Bleu certificate. I contacted the admissions department after reading this thread to get a straight answer. Also, I think the certificate is in addition to the regular AOS degree. If anybody here has either attended, or is attending, the CCA, I'd like to hear what they thought of their experience there.


----------

